# EBS appeal success - got three times the level of compensation



## GKS2020 (18 Jul 2020)

Just to let you know we had success appealing our original compensation from EBS .

So we were the "revert to applicable variable rate  " cohort from EBS that got tracker back . I had one year to appeal the compensation which I did myself without any assistance from solicitors .

The basis for my appeal was as this was a personal dwelling the stress of paying the higher mortgage ( some months aprox 800 more ) had a huge impact on our lives .

We sold shares to meet our monthly obligations ( documents provided )

We needed help from parents to cover month to month  ( bank statement provided)

Our children required services which we could not afford .( Receipts from providers)

We fought for the tracker with the bank from the expiry of our fixed rate and even went to the FSO  and our complaint was not upheld .This caused undue stress .

Our appeal went to BDO and a few months ago and we were requested to show P60's  , Revenue balancing statements and any expenses that were above and beyond .

So we got the best news yesterday our appeal was upheld .

Compensation paid was 3 times the value of the original compensation paid which we were delighted with . 

To be honest, to some this may seem like a lot but after 10 years of fighting it's completely merited in my view .

I wanted to share as I was always was  the person who looked at this page daily for updates from other people so I hope this helps anybody else who is appealing or considering appealing .


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jul 2020)

Hi GKS

Well done and thanks for reporting it so well. It will be a great encouragement and help to others. 

The AIB/EBS panels have rightly been criticised for many of their decisions but it's good to see them getting some of them right. 

What was the attitude of EBS?  Did they contest it strongly or did they agree that you deserved more?

Brendan


----------



## GKS2020 (18 Jul 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi GKS
> 
> Well done and thanks for reporting it so well. It will be a great encouragement and help to others.
> 
> ...


The tracker panel decision was only received yesterday so I presume I will hear from EBS in due course .
My assumption was the redress panel decision was final upon our acceptance !


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jul 2020)

Hi GKS

Sorry, I wasn't clear.  As long as the amount is under €300k, EBS will accept it automatically.

My question was referring to the pre-decision phase.   Did EBS dispute the amount you claimed? 

Brendan


----------



## Bronte (18 Jul 2020)

You don’t have to justify the amount, you deserve everything you get. You more than earned it. Anyone having had to go through the stress you did are fully entitled to proper compensation. Enjoy it. And know that you help others by posting your positive outcome. Congratulations.


----------



## Trackman (19 Jul 2020)

Congrats on your appeal. Well deserved

I have started the appeals process with EBS. Did you get an oral hearing and if so how did that go? 

Our appeal centres on whether the bank overcharge was causal in the home being sold. The bank state, in response to our appeal, they believe our reduced income was the only factor.


----------

